# 225AH 6V Gel Batteries



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Through one of our customers I may be able to get hold of a couple of new 225AH batteries, possibly freebies, and am thinking of putting a couple in the trailer.

No need to change anything, the existing charging systems are well able to cope, and at 31kg each they are certainly heavy enough, but has anyone used this size before and any comments?

Comments appreciated.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not gel Peter but 4 similar 6v Trojan 225 a/h Golf cart batteries in a couple of upmarket RVs.
I think they can take far more punishment than the equivalent 12v.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Cheers, Raymon, I'll post something when I have them here.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

IIRC Clive Mott used to advocate using 6v for LBs, might be a worth doing a MHF search, good luck with that, Google might prove better.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Through one of our customers I may be able to get hold of a couple of new 225AH batteries, possibly freebies, and am thinking of putting a couple in the trailer.
> 
> No need to change anything, the existing charging systems are well able to cope, and at 31kg each they are certainly heavy enough, but has anyone used this size before and any comments?
> 
> ...


Peter

You lucky sod - I would love to have those(even for money) but probably cannot because of size, mainly height, unless I found a new location. Also I think the Sterling B2B does not particularly like Gel.

I would certainly go for it.

Geoff


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Although Mr Sterling doesn't think so most gel batteries can be charged at the c5 rate so a pair of (12v) 110Ah batteries with a 45A b2b is fine even without temperature control.

Kev


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Peter
> 
> You lucky sod - I would love to have those(even for money) but probably cannot because of size, mainly height, unless I found a new location. Also I think the Sterling B2B does not particularly like Gel.
> 
> ...


I understand that they may have a snapped off M8 brass terminal, which I can drill/tap and replace but the customer cannot for engineering and warranty reasons, so the batteries are technically scrap.

I haven't got them yet, but am hopeful of a positive result.

Charging wise we have 26A available from each of the two power supplies and whatever we can get out of the solar side.

I'm also looking at a 36A charger upgrade:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321317354295

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Peter
> ...


That charger is similar to the one old Cliffy recommended for my build at the beginning, but I reckon it's only for the likes of you who actually do know what they're doing.

My 5a Ctek seems to do the job just fine for our usage, and can be replaced or upgraded at anytime.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing special about them, Kev, fit and forget.

They come set to 13.80V but are easily adjustable for other batteries, and we've run our nearly 2 years without a break now, apart from driving between stops.

I like them as they are simple and robust and don't need a manual to be able to use them.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was put of by their simplicity, and I wanted something I could leave plugged in for months too, the Ctek seemed a good solution and it seems to be off most of the time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am about to buy two of these Peter......................... for the motorhome.

http://www.leboncoin.fr/equipement_caravaning/685382399.htm?ca=4_s

Will try and haggle a bit but at that price they aint too bad.
I'm slightly concerned at the small recommended discharge rate. My inverter will paste them.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If the internal impedance is high, you are restricted on how much you can take out of them in a hurry, plus the terminals are quite small, M6.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bought em Peter.
My Gawd they are heavy.!!! 50kg+. Now all I have to do is get em into the van and see how they cope with the inverter powering the microwave.?
But £227 at todays rate is not bad for 300 a/h.

Ray.


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Heavey as lead 😁😁


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

mendit said:


> Heavey as lead 😁😁


Eh????????


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Numbers key board smileys


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

raynipper said:


> I am about to buy two of these Peter......................... for the motorhome.
> 
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/equipement_caravaning/685382399.htm?ca=4_s
> 
> ...


Those batteries are the same ones as used for power failure backup in all BT exchanges. They are thrown out every 4 years and I have used them for many years in boats without problems. But I did renew them every 4 years. 
Well you would as the were free.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a note Barrie and Peter.
With the 3 old camping type 110a Gel batteries the microwave worked although you could hear it labouring.
Now with the two new 150a batteries and only one of the 110a gel batteries connected in parallel. Within seconds the 1600 w inverter powering the microwave, it trips it's thermal cut out.

I checked the volts and it only drops to 12.5v.
I do have fairly heavy connecting leads about 7/064 in old money. Maybe they need to be increased.??

Ray.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

12.5v sounds flat to me. Did you put them on a full charge before you tested them. 
Note
They wil take a looooooooong time to reach full charge.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I shoulda said the joint voltage only drops to 12.5 with the microwave being powered via the inverter. This after 30 seconds and before the inverter shuts down.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi again Barrie and Peter.
Even after getting all batteries to full charge and making sure all connections are clean and tight. The inverter still trips out with only a few seconds of the microwave being turned on.

It's a 900 watt microwave which logically should pull 80+ amps from the batteries. And the heavy inverter cables are clamped directly to a third gel leisure battery with conventional posts.

Any thoughts on this guys?

Ray.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

listerdiesel,I have fitted two Varta 230ah to our Carthago ,as you say a lot of weight ,but we now last about 7/8 days without a recharge on main`s,use sat tv and all electric ,12 volt fridge, all the time,go for it ,no prob`s so far,regards Bill


----------

